
Opioid Files ‘Ship, ship, ship’: Drug firms’ emails show indifference to crisis - pseudolus
https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/internal-drug-company-emails-show-indifference-to-opioid-epidemic-ship-ship-ship/2019/07/19/003d58f6-a993-11e9-a3a6-ab670962db05_story.html
======
mighty_bander
To put this crisis in perspective: opioid-related deaths are having a
noticeable effect on life expectancy in North America.

[https://www.canada.ca/en/health-canada/services/substance-
us...](https://www.canada.ca/en/health-canada/services/substance-
use/problematic-prescription-drug-use/opioids/data-surveillance-
research/harms-deaths/measuring-impact-on-life-expectancy.html)

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opioid_epidemic_in_the_Unite...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opioid_epidemic_in_the_United_States)

How these people are allowed to carry on this business is beyond me. It's one
of the biggest problems around, and is easily solved through legislation. The
fact that it's barely a topic of discussion come election time highlights the
dysfunction and poor prioritization of our governments.

~~~
zhengiszen
It shows the power of the pharmaceutical industry lobby on the political.

